# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Levizja Studentore 8-12 Dhjetor

## MaDaBeR

Si dje 18 vite me pare, ne kryeqytetin e Shqiperise, e pikerisht ne Qytetin Studenti, studentet e Universitetit te Tiranes ngriten krye per here te pare ne historine 46 vjeçare te komunizmit, kundra ketij regjimi famekeq. Ata ne daten 8 Dhjetor 1990 vendosen te bojkotonin mesimin dhe te protestojne kundra regjimit fillimisht per nderprerjen e energjise elektrike, kushtet e veshtira ekonomike qe po kalonte Shqiperia ne ato momente, kushtet teper te veshtira qe kishin studentet ne konvikte e ne shkolla. Ata organizuan nje proteste, ne te cilen ndodhi edhe nje incident, policia e ushtria perdoren dhune per te shperndare studentet dhe disa protestues moren plage nga dhuna qe perdoren forcat e pushtetit komunist. Kjo do te sillte dhe irritim e metejshem te studenteve dhe kerkesat e tyre u zgjeruan. Perveç kerkesave per plotesimin e kushteve te jeteses ata kerkuan lejimin e pluralizmit si dhe denimin e dhunuesve te studenteve.

Ngjarjet rrodhen shpejt dhe pas shume protestave ku zeri kryesor qe degjohej ishte "E duam Shqiperine si gjith Europa", nje perfaqesi studentesh, e kryesuar nga Azem Hajdari, iu drejtua me 11 Dhjetor 1990 Pallatit te Brigadave ku priteshin ne takim nga Sekretari i Pare i Partise se Punes se Shqiperise, Ramiz Alia. e njekohesisht edhe President i vendit. Ky eshte dhe momenti me kyç i levizjes studentore. Ne ate mbledhje, Ramiz Alia, duke pare qe studenteve u ishin bashkangjitur tashme dhe qytetare te shumte ne numer, dhe pushteti nuk kishte me fuqine ti bente balle Levizjes per Demokraci, pranoi pa kushte Pluralizmin Politik ne Republiken e Shqiperise. 

Sot, pas 18 vitesh, ne jetojme ne nje vend te lire e demokratik, dhe per kete nje merite te padiskutueshme ka dhe Levizja Studentore e 8 Dhjetorit te vitit 1990, e kryesuar nga Lideri i Demokracise, Azem Hajdari si dhe me mbeshtetjen e qindra studenteve e intelektualeve te tjere nder te cilet, Shinasi Rama, Arben Imami, Ilir Meta, Pandeli Majko, Nikolin Gjoklaj, Redin Hafizi, Shkelqim Jahja, Monika Krajni, Nereida Rama, Irene Ponde,  Kestrina Budina, Donika Bello, Ardian Harri, Mikail Pendavinji,  Sislej Xhafa,  Arben Progri, Ramiz Gjini, Rafaela Prifti dhe Nexhat Imeraj. Nje mbeshtetje te fuqishme studentet paten dhe nga Intelektualet e asaj kohe ky kryesori eshte Profesor Doktor Sali Berisha, Besnik Mustafaj, Gramoz Pashko, Arben Demeti etj.

Le ti kujtojme te gjithe studentet qe vune jeten e tyre ne rrezik per te na siguruar neve nje jete me te mire, demokraci si dhe ta benin Shqiperine si Europa Perendimore.

Perulje para ketyre figurave te shquara qe luftuan kunder sistemit me totalitar te gjithe Europes Lindore!

----------


## Borix

> Sot, pas 18 vitesh, ne jetojme ne nje vend te lire e demokratik,


Vend demokratik e te lire? Buwhahahahhahaah

Pyet ata qe hane dru per shkak te fjales se lire qe shprehin ne shtyp...

----------


## Korbi999

Cdo gje ishte nje skec i organizuar nga Washingtoni me deshiren e zjarrte te Ramizit. Mos i besoni teatrit pervec anes artistike.
Do te behet Shqiperia nje dite, por do shume pune te behen shqiparet.
Salam!

----------


## Borix

Shqiperia le te filloje te behet nga gjuha shqipe. Ftillo gjuhen korb.

----------


## Korbi999

Po ti o burr i dheut pse ben keshtu...? Nje fjale eshte ajo, ti shiko anen artistike te fjales!
Salam!

----------

